# Does anyone use Fina pellets anymore?



## -TOXIC- (Nov 11, 2013)

Since the Tren powder has come available, just curious to see who still makes "tren" from Fina pellets. The tren powder is so much easier and faster but from I understand the Fina is more potent mg to mg.


----------



## joshck (Nov 11, 2013)

Really the only reason people used pellets is because of it was (was) cheap and its legal to buy...stronger. ..no...so I doubt anyone uses pellets anyone cause its expensive as hell


----------



## Nattydread (Nov 11, 2013)

I would if they didn't get expensive as hell. It was nice cause you knew what you had was real.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 11, 2013)

-TOXIC- said:


> Since the Tren powder has come available, just curious to see who still makes "tren" from Fina pellets. The tren powder is so much easier and faster but from I understand the Fina is more potent mg to mg.



please introduce yourself on the other thread before asking questions. thanks mofo


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2013)

MoFo said:


> please introduce yourself on the other thread before asking questions. thanks mofo



You are my new jr. deputy :sCh_copcar: ..lol

I love finaplex-h   even at higher price still hard to find and it blows away powder anyday..


----------



## joshck (Nov 12, 2013)

Yall cant keep the pellets lol...that shit broke me out hard core...there was always traces of glue in that shit...im a puss tho I guess.. some guys I knew back then were doing hot shots lol glue and all....fuck that


----------



## Nattydread (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey IB I hear the comp th are still out there. You ever use those?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2013)

Joshck u gotta  double  filter the dam stuff .lol  glue would infect your ass with inflamation so maybe ure just a wussy..lol . Hot shot? Wtf .?  LOL!  
Natty that is the one with one pellet of estrogen u remove  right?   Even those are hard to find ..id use it if u point me where..lol


----------



## joshck (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol aye people in the day where just melting pellets down in a spoon aka hot shot....yeah I did pass it threw a .45 and then threw a .22 and sent it to a lab...I think the lab was srcs or something like that but im talking like 8 maybe 10 years ago and it came back it with a little amount  traces of glue lol I used it anyway ..I broke out bad and it wasnt like acne it was just like bumps all over my back ...kind of like when u get cold and get chills...who knows what it was im always in some kind of freak accidents hahaha....if u all need websites theres a site like 1800 pet meds hahha no seriously...even had it on amazon...but like ib said u want the h- carts


----------



## joshck (Nov 12, 2013)

If u decide to go this route the magic solution aka ba lol dont  buy the over priced kits


----------



## Nattydread (Nov 12, 2013)

IB I think its a pellet of antibiotic that you remove.
Revlar is the one with estro.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2013)

joshck said:


> If u decide to go this route the magic solution aka ba lol dont  buy the over priced kits



Shush. , how can I get rich..


----------



## drpepper2124 (Jul 24, 2014)

anyone know a good place to get tren conversion kits if using the pellets?


----------



## Ogre (Jul 27, 2014)

Some years ago I bought a fina  pellet pack.$20.I just crushed them then mixed with dmso rubbed on the top of my foot and wrapped with saran wrap.LOL.Yes it works but really fucks up your skin.I did this with prohormones too.I didn't know too much then.


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 27, 2014)

here you go. if you can find fina pellets for a reasonable price...

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...ethod-fina-pics.html?highlight=crystal+method

VP


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 28, 2014)

Ogre said:


> Some years ago I bought a fina  pellet pack.$20.I just crushed them then mixed with dmso rubbed on the top of my foot and wrapped with saran wrap.LOL.Yes it works but really fucks up your skin.I did this with prohormones too.I didn't know too much then.



I thought that was the way everyone did it back in the day.

I know that I've read that it was Duchaine's preferred method.


----------



## zepplin (Jul 28, 2014)

this is old school, i havnt heard about anyone using the pellets for atleast 9 years


----------



## aon1 (Jul 28, 2014)

vpiedu said:


> here you go. if you can find fina pellets for a reasonable price...
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...ethod-fina-pics.html?highlight=crystal+method
> 
> VP



there were fina pellets on ebay a few days ago at something crazy like $1200 for the box


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 28, 2014)

used to get the same thing delivered for less than 300. what a shame

VP


----------



## Ogre (Jul 29, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I thought that was the way everyone did it back in the day.
> 
> I know that I've read that it was Duchaine's preferred method.



Duchaine is where I got the idea.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Aug 2, 2014)

Animal sold a conversion kit back (way back) in the day.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 5, 2014)

"The Fina Industry is changing in supply conversion method.
Finaplix-h is no longer being sold by the manufacturer or distributors.

So What Now?
The replacement is Revalor, which is sold in many different variations.
We have designed our Revalor Kits around the Revalor-200. 
Revalor-200 Contains 200mg of trenbolone and 20 mg of estradiol.
This means you need to remove the estradiol."

So basically it's anew product containing tren a but needs to be stripped of estrodiol just like syno. This is a lot more involved than your typical fina conversion. I am jut now getting this so my fina source was blowing smoke up my ass! The aroma kit source laid out the truth


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 5, 2014)

finaplix | eBay


----------



## BigBob (Aug 5, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> finaplix | eBay


If I remember correctly I used to make 2 , 20 ml vials per cart. So its still affordable but probably just easier to buy it from a good source.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah what a rip off .


----------



## naplestraining (Aug 6, 2014)

I use to make my own as well. That shit was the best! no sleep, no hard-on and raging ashole. I hated/loved it!
 I was only good for 6 wks pre-contest, then I just couldn't take it anymore
 Anyway, I got my pellets from a farm supplier in Miami for about 20-30 $
 Then I got my kit from some guy named "maverick". But I think his site is now a gambling site.
 I thnk the entire cycle cost me less than $90


----------



## GastrocGuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol, old school indeed! Fond memories of Daze kits and the taste of garlic in my mouth from the DMSO !


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 6, 2014)

I was going to order a kit from fina farm but when I made up my mind to the owner died and the sites down.  I wouldn't mind buying that domain it has a lot of established traffic


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> You are my new jr. deputy :sCh_copcar: ..lol
> 
> I love finaplex-h   even at higher price still hard to find and it blows away powder anyday..



Exactly, Plus you are guaranteed the potency. if you made it 100 mgs/ml, it was damn near that. With powders? you have no idea the potency, stuff could be half that and you can't do a damn thing about it...that's what sucks. if all the powders were 100% pure? This would be near utopia for bodybuilders like us.


----------

